# Lubricant for seals



## dean (25 May 2013)

What do you use ?


----------



## sa80mark (25 May 2013)

Funny you ask this as Ive just this minute replyed to another thread about this I use good old vasilene works a treat


----------



## aliclarke86 (25 May 2013)

I am using plumbers grease its drinking water safe and I have had no problems in my tanks so it seems to be fish safe.


----------



## tim (25 May 2013)

Silicone grease from local plumbers merchant, read a thread on here a while ago Vaseline and rubber seals not a good mix, ill try and find the thread.


----------



## tim (25 May 2013)

Post no11 DIY new set up - 60x30x38 - 70L - Lower Light | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## sa80mark (25 May 2013)

Thanks tim Ive never came across this before ive been using vaseline for years now but definitely worth changing just incase


----------



## bogwood (25 May 2013)

Eheim water neutral maintenance spray.......only needs a small amount, so the spray lasts me for ages.
Not just rubber seals, but all moving parts.


----------



## Alastair (25 May 2013)

bogwood said:


> Eheim water neutral maintenance spray.......only needs a small amount, so the spray lasts me for ages.
> Not just rubber seals, but all moving parts.



Thats the stuff ive just got too. Eheim used to supply it with their filters but stopped it for some reason. As if the filters dont cost enough anyway ha ha

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dean (26 May 2013)

bogwood said:


> Eheim water neutral maintenance spray.......only needs a small amount, so the spray lasts me for ages.
> Not just rubber seals, but all moving parts.


Never heard of it, what is it?


----------



## dean (26 May 2013)

This the stuff?



		Everbuild All Purpose Silicone Spray 400ml EVBSILSPRAY	   
Everbuild 
£2.00


----------



## dean (26 May 2013)

Everbuild All Purpose Silicone Spray 400ml EVBSILSPRAY
Everbuild All Purpose Silicone Spray 400ml EVBSILSPRAY: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## Vanish (26 May 2013)

How about KY jelly if you have any knocking about


----------



## dean (26 May 2013)

I suppose it's meant to be used on rubber


----------



## bogwood (27 May 2013)

dean said:


> Never heard of it, what is it?


I only use the  actual Eheim branded product. Just in case my shrimp react to a product not specified for aquarium use.
A search on line, or ebay for......... EHEIM-400100-MAINTENANCE-SPRAY-150ml-NON-TOXIC will bring it up.


----------



## AshRolls (29 May 2013)

The Eheim Ecco Pro 300 external instructions specifically say to use Vaseline for seal maintenance.


----------



## roadmaster (29 May 2013)

I use vegetable oil on my finger to lube the O ring's on canister's.


----------



## ian_m (29 May 2013)

Though all the other Eheim filters say "Clean seal areas and spray lightly with EHEIM silicone grease spray (Order no. 4001000)."


----------



## bogwood (1 Jun 2013)

Interesting thread, so many different ways of looking after our prized and expensive  possession... The Filter.
Being a eheim follower, i will be sticking with their product, even though not a cheap option.


----------

